

Ask HN: How is this for a beta page..? - nbrogi
http://snaplive.com

======
ColinWright
You want to A/B test your page - I think it would be better without the "95%"
and saying:

"""

    
    
      * Fewer buttons
      * Less clutter
      * Easier to learn
      * Faster to implement
    

"""

You need to make it clear you actually have something - this looks like the
usual "Lean Methodology" scammy page used to harvest sign-ups to assess demand
when there's nothing actually implemented. Even if what you have is about to
be replaced, you have to show _something_ \- possibly say "... and with your
help it's about to get even better!"

Just my $0.02. _Edited to fix formatting._

~~~
nbrogi
Got it, ColinWright.

So if I waited to have a video (so, showing that I actually have something),
would that work better you think..?

~~~
ColinWright
You need something to prove it exists. Even screenshots sub-titled "Actual
screen shot" would make it clear that something exists. You have limited time,
so how you do it is up to you.

~~~
nbrogi
Ah, got it.

I think the 'flat-style' laptop makes it look like it's not an actual
screenshot.

Thanks! Will think about a way to make this aspect work.

~~~
ColinWright
That just looks like a mock-up, such as designers produce before someone makes
it into a working UI for a working back end.

And good luck.

------
doctorwho
If you actually have something working, add a video demo showing how quick and
easy it is to configure a new site. That's what I'd be looking for.

~~~
nbrogi
Thanks, doctorwho.

I do have some videos
([https://vimeo.com/channels/snaplive/](https://vimeo.com/channels/snaplive/),
look at [https://vimeo.com/72776444](https://vimeo.com/72776444) if you're
interested), but I'm working on a new version that is not yet ready and
they're a little outdated.

I didn't know if I should still show an outdated interface/features or just
keep it like that.

Does it not work at all without a video..(I prefer that, too)?

~~~
doctorwho
Without some proof that it works and that it's really as easy as you say, it's
a much harder sell. Try testing it with and without the video and see how many
signups you get. You can always do an email drip after you have their address,
but you have to get them first! Is it worth losing some percentage of your
leads?

------
byoung2
English major's gut says: "95% less" should be "95% fewer" in the case of
"buttons" and "things to learn".

~~~
nbrogi
Eh eh, I know :-)

I'm Italian, my wife's American, I told her that I wanted to use 'less' so
that I could do things like "95% less this, 95% less that", while "fewer"
would limit my choice in that regard.

She said it's fine.

Does it sound really bad/that I don't know it should be "fewer" I guess..?

~~~
byoung2
95% of people won't notice it's wrong

~~~
nbrogi
Eheh... :-)

------
nbrogi
...I'm not a designer, I quickly put this together last night, and I'm looking
for some feedback.

It's for a sitebuilder and it's just to get users that want to try the beta.

Does it work at all? How could it be improved?

Any help appreciated.

Thanks!

